# What is your all-time favorite party theme?



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I know we have a list your party themes thread. But I would like to know what was your absolute favorite party theme and what was it that made it so successful or memorable for you? Pictures are welcome!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

CarnEVIL - mostly because of the games and food but also because there are so many ideas out there and so many can be easily reproduced by the DIYer. Carnival music is so creepy and so easy to locate further completing the feel. Plus so many people are terrified of clowns lol


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Day of the Dead. Probably because I started early enough to get everything finished. I like how the decorations looked. And who doesn't like Mexican food?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Our most fun was with the carnival theme. Everyone got into it, wanted to help decorate, dressed as clowns, gorillas and such, and had a great time. All the kids wanted to be at our house.



















The second most fun was pirates. My grandson and I dressed as pirates and played all day.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Mine would be dark Alice in wonderland and so much of it i made from dollar tree items


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

We did a scooby doo theme one year that was so much fun


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Saki, your Dark Alice theme was great. You went all out on decorations.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm going to say our Twilight Zone Hollywood Tower Hotel party was the big favorite. It had a 1930s feel to it. And I could decorate in a gothic haunted house style. Plus the guests really got into the theme of dressing to that period. http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...612-2014-haunted-hotel-halloween-party-7.html


----------

